# finding used propane tanks??



## jpelizza (Mar 19, 2015)

i'm looking to get 1000 gallons of storage so i'm looking for 1000 gallon propane tank.  so far i have not been able to find anything.  any ideas for as i live about 20 minutes south of albany NY.

thanks


----------



## FEBO4 (Mar 19, 2015)

I snagged one near Brewster, NY. though that is probably further south than you would like to travel. I put the word out to scrap yards and one found a tank for me located in the yard of a gas company $300 for a 500 gal. All the gas companies I called offered little help. Most scrap yards were confident they could locate a tank in time, or would call when they received one. I'm located in Fairfield CT.


----------



## BadgerBoilerMN (Mar 19, 2015)

Look to your local propane dealer. They might deliver them for scrap price.


----------



## airlina (Mar 19, 2015)

Last year I was looking for a 500 gal tank and got a lead on a farm supply place near Middleport ,NY (Western NY between Rochester and Buffalo) that had Hydrous tanks (basically the same thing as propane tanks but used for anhydrous fertilizer . They didn't have any 500 gal tanks for my econoburn 100, but they had about (10) 1000 gal tanks they they would sell for 1000 bucks apiece. If you are interested , I can find the phone number for you. I am currently adding storage myself this spring. As a matter of fact I am heading down Brocton to Econoburn tomorrow to get some input from Dale on my installation. Bruce Lina


----------



## poppledungeon1 (Mar 19, 2015)

airlina said:


> Last year I was looking for a 500 gal tank and got a lead on a farm supply place near Middleport ,NY (Western NY between Rochester and Buffalo) that had Hydrous tanks (basically the same thing as propane tanks but used for anhydrous fertilizer . They didn't have any 500 gal tanks for my econoburn 100, but they had about (10) 1000 gal tanks they they would sell for 1000 bucks apiece. If you are interested , I can find the phone number for you. I am currently adding storage myself this spring. As a matter of fact I am heading down Brocton to Econoburn tomorrow to get some input from Dale on my installation. Bruce Lina



I didn't have any luck with propane folks, including my own, I don't know if they're worried about someone trying to get a cheap used tank out of them or what, I had better luck with a scrap yard as well.


----------



## Fitter 73 (Mar 19, 2015)

jpelizza said:


> i'm looking to get 1000 gallons of storage so i'm looking for 1000 gallon propane tank.  so far i have not been able to find anything.  any ideas for as i live about 20 minutes south of albany NY.
> 
> 
> I had a local salvage yard that I do business with send me the attached photo of a buffer tank they took out of an existing system. Not sure if they still have it, but I could get you a contact number if interested? About 3 hrs. North of you. Tank is approx. 10' long - 36" dia.


----------



## kjahnz (Mar 19, 2015)

BadgerBoilerMN said:


> Look to your local propane dealer. They might deliver them for scrap price.




I started the conversation with my local propane supplier by saying I planned on making a large grill..... On wheels. Haha.


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 19, 2015)

airlina said:


> Last year I was looking for a 500 gal tank and got a lead on a farm supply place near Middleport ,NY (Western NY between Rochester and Buffalo) that had Hydrous tanks (basically the same thing as propane tanks but used for anhydrous fertilizer . They didn't have any 500 gal tanks for my econoburn 100, but they had about (10) 1000 gal tanks they they would sell for 1000 bucks apiece. If you are interested , I can find the phone number for you. I am currently adding storage myself this spring. As a matter of fact I am heading down Brocton to Econoburn tomorrow to get some input from Dale on my installation. Bruce Lina


if its not too much trouble i'll take that number, might be a little farther than i'd like to go for one but its a start.  thanks


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 19, 2015)

i've call three propane dealers and so far all i've got is to buy a new one for like 1800+, the others only rent them, don't sell.  so i'll have to try some scrap yards seem to be best bet i'm hearing, thanks for replys


----------



## jpelizza (Mar 19, 2015)

if its 10' by 36 then that prob closer to 500 gallons right, i'm really looking to get one 1000 gallon tank.  the pic looks like it is longer than 10 feet though, so not sure???


----------



## airlina (Mar 20, 2015)

Here is the info for the 1000 gal hydrous tanks-  WH Rhinehart Inc. 4133 S. Carmen Rd. Middleport, NY  (716) 735- 7766. I talked to the owner Mr. Rhinehart who is probably about 90 years old but still has his wits about him. I went out back and looked at the tanks, some are on trailers as they used to rent them to farmers and where delivered. I don't think they would be road worthy for the distance you are from Middleport, so you would need a trailer. His told me 1000 bucks a tank , but since I was after a 500 gallon tank I never made a counter offer, I suspect you could talk him down some. Good luck, Bruce


----------



## maple1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Found mine at a big scrap yard. Things were looking bleak until someone pointed me there - was a tank goldmine.

My 330's are 30" x 9'.

500s were 36" x 9-1/2'.

Not sure what the 1000s were.

Ammonia tanks sound great - plus you can get a 'free' trailer with it, maybe....


----------



## davem3261 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have 2 500 gallon propane tanks I don't need.   Pm me If your interested.   I'm located in central ct


----------



## Fitter 73 (Mar 20, 2015)

jpelizza said:


> if its not too much trouble i'll take that number, might be a little farther than i'd like to go for one but its a start.  thanks


J.
Contacted the scrap yard today. They got rid of the tank 2 days ago...
I will keep my eyes/ears open for anything else around the area. Will let you know if I get a lead on another one.


----------



## bigbobs (Mar 21, 2015)

Found mine on Craig's List. The guy I bought it off of made barbeques out of them, but didn't have any orders at the time, so he wanted to sell a few. he had connections with propane companies and scrap yards to get them. I paid $500 for it


----------

